# is this caused by termites?



## archer636 (Apr 17, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/HtyPsFW
fine wood filings. Almost looks like someone made a 1/2" hole with a drill.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That sure looks like something you want to get after right away. That beam looks important and with conduit there changing would be a pain so sooner is better than later.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty sure that’s from a carpenter bee. They can make a pile of sawdust pretty quick. If you listen you can actually hear them tearing up the wood at the beginning of the tunnel. Spray a good wasp.spray in there and he won’t come back to that hole. Not saying he won’t make another. Incidentally if you have a one by two about three feet long they are easy to knock down and you can finish them off. Not real practical but satisfying lol, for tearing up your stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

yep carpenter bee, destructive little guys, you'll duck when they buzz by your head.
Spray directly in the hole, early in the morning before they get active.

They love unpainted wood


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I think I can see nice 1/2 hole directly above the pile. Confirms carpenter bee to me also.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

It really is impressive how nice a hole they can make, like you said, 1/2" drill bit. I get them on the underside of my deck rail 2x6's. Look around for some matching caulk for once they've checked out. Browns are hard to match.


----------



## archer636 (Apr 17, 2017)

BayouRunner said:


> Pretty sure that’s from a carpenter bee. They can make a pile of sawdust pretty quick. If you listen you can actually hear them tearing up the wood at the beginning of the tunnel. Spray a good wasp.spray in there and he won’t come back to that hole. Not saying he won’t make another. Incidentally if you have a one by two about three feet long they are easy to knock down and you can finish them off. Not real practical but satisfying lol, for tearing up your stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have seen bees around the area- didn't think they would make holes though. 
I will block the holes with clear caulk- also ordered some Cyzmic CS to spray the deck and exposed wood surfaces.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Don’t think you will have to spray your deck. They generally only make holes at the bottom of a board or beam. I’ve cut the boards open to see and the nests actually turn in the wood. So you wouldn’t be able to see one if you looked in. I just walked outside to take a picture and happened to see one just about to go in his hole. They were pretty bad about two months ago. Haven’t hardly been seeing them lately. When it first gets warm is when I see them every year.







Anyway this is what your looking for. His or her nest is right to the right of him. Usually the hole is in the bottom like yours. I’ve never seen one down near a deck though. Seems they like higher areas


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

